# Rat squeaks (screams in horror) when picked up



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

She is pretty tame tough, drinks water from my finger, but she screamed and jumped out of my hands when I held her for more than a second.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Milo, my oldest boy, absolutely used to screech when he was picked up. He still squeaks in protest on the odd occasion now, but is she a pet store rat by any chance? I think that's Milo's issue, not being handled at all as a baby, so they tend to absolutely hate it. But he's tame and lovely, just hates being picked up, like your girl. But this will get better in time, just don't give into her when she protests.


----------



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

She is a pet store rat, but she comes from a breeder which works in the pet store (She breeds sometimes as a hoby, not allot, but occasionally) and she is 7 weeks old.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah, then she'll still be getting past the handling (with her being young too) so I wouldn't worry. Be persistent, it will improve over time  if its any consolation, milo is 15 weeks and still squeaks like he's a baby when I go to pick him up! Yet my new 8 week old boy doesn't...go figure xD


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

Young rats can be especially prone to the loud squeaking to begin with, especially if it means you let them go 
Once they gets some handling and treats they adjust their attitude but the default is 'predator escape' mode.


----------



## Fusion200 (Apr 30, 2014)

Do rats slow down as they get older? Because she is trying to squeeze out of my hands when I hold her.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Mine were super wiggly when I first got them, and they still are but have calmed down a lot. Try giving her treats while you hold her so that she has to eat in your hand. That's the only thing mine stay still for


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Yeah, rats do calm down, a lot apparently when they get past their 'explore everywhere and escape under everything' phase. I think it's around a year they truly calm down and become more docile beings  just remember, you're this strange giant who wants to eat them (obviously not really but they are prey animals) so they have to get used to the idea of you holding them and you not being a threat. She'll accept you properly in time, just keep handling and giving out the treats and she'll learn.
And kitter, I wish my boys would sit still in my hands for that! They just dart up my shoulder and much munch munch there....


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Try taking her into the tub with you, close the door and let he run free on you. After 10-15 minutes she'll calm down and you can start petting her. Do this enough and she'll learn to trust you. I find that if I try to hold them near their cage they struggle indefinitely until they get put back in. But if you take them somewhere new like the tub they calm down after a bit and then you can start to bond.


----------

